# Wanting to transfer some Reformed and Baptist blog domains



## Pilgrim (Jan 1, 2009)

Some time ago I registered several WordPress blog domains, not realizing that once you do that, they are basically gone forever unless transferred to someone else. If I just delete them, my understanding is that they will then be permanently unavailable. 

I have the following available that I would like to sell to the highest bidder.  Seriously, if anyone is interested in having one or more of these and thinks they will actually use it, contact me here or offline: 

http://oldschoolpresbyterianism.wordpress.com
http://oldschoolpresbyterian.wordpress.com
http://confessionalpresbyterian.wordpress.com

http://baptistheritage.wordpress.com
http://historicbaptist.wordpress.com

I also have the Blogger site http://oldschoolpresbyterianism.blogspot.com/ that I never used and would be glad to transfer as well.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 1, 2009)

Pilgrim said:


> Some time ago I registered several WordPress blog domains, not realizing that once you do that, they are basically gone forever unless transferred to someone else. If I just delete them, my understanding is that they will then be permanently unavailable.
> 
> I have the following available that I would like to sell to the highest bidder.  Seriously, if anyone is interested in having one or more of these and thinks they will actually use it, contact me here or offline:
> 
> ...



I'd like the Confessional Presbyterianism one.

I'll PM you with info; I've never had a blog, so if you have info, or a site to direct me to, that'd be cool.

Thanks a lot!

Adam


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 14, 2009)

bump

-----Added 1/2/2009 at 06:15:27 EST-----

The following are still available: 

http://oldschoolpresbyterianism.wordpress.com
http://oldschoolpresbyterian.wordpress.com
http://oldschoolpresbyterianism.blogspot.com/ 


http://baptistheritage.wordpress.com
http://historicbaptist.wordpress.com

Due to the number of posts I have on it, I am going to hang on to my old blog Confessional Presbyterianism for at least the time being.

-----Added 1/4/2009 at 07:57:23 EST-----

bump

-----Added 1/8/2009 at 06:32:28 EST-----

bump

-----Added 1/14/2009 at 11:27:19 EST-----

bump


----------

